# 4" SS gp100 rear sight height



## wingmaster (Mar 22, 2016)

Does anybody know the size of the rear sight body to the top of the blade on a 4" SS gp100, or what rough country sight size is needed I'm thinking it's the .350 but don't have a micrometer handy. Thanks for any info


----------



## wingmaster (Mar 22, 2016)

Got my hands on a micrometer it's the .350 ones I need.


----------

